

Cheapshot – A map-based multiplayer shooter game for iPhone - borodich
http://cheapshot.co/

======
wasyl
I've seen the landing page and "watch in action" video. I still have no idea
what are this game's rules. I only saw some flashing images of in-game
screens, which didn't really explain anything

~~~
rasz_pl
needs more jump cuts and video glitches, you can still barely see lackluster
"gameplay"

------
thom
Um, does one of the demo avatars have to be Ian Brady?

~~~
goodmachine
+1, unbelievable.

Using child rapists in your marketing is not good, even for a company called
Cheapshot.

~~~
fabrika
Living in Russia I wasn't aware of him being a child rapist. That's definitely
not a part of our promotion plan. Will remove him.

~~~
thom
Thanks, would be grimly fascinated to hear how that ended up being in there
though.

------
orange_county
Played the game for a little bit. Kind of weird to see someone approach you on
the GPS and have to kill them.

Impressive design and intro of the app. I really liked the video you guys made
at the beginning of the app. I never seen anything like that. Would you mind
sharing with us how you did that?

~~~
fabrika
Thank you! Basically it is a series of 2 seconds square videos with a small
interaction: you tilt your iPhone to explore the videos. Just like photos in
Paper by Facebook.

The videos and transitions were filtered with a combination of destructive
After Effects filters. Some of the effects were achieved by using a nice
little iPhone app called Glitché.

We intentionally lowered the quality when we exported the videos so that they
look 'authentic'.

------
kikki
I mean, I get it, but it just looks like it would get really boring fast.
Also, this should be submitted as a 'Show HN'.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
fabrika
I'm one of the game creators and this submission is not mine. I couldn't
resist to upvote it though. As for the game getting boring I really hope
you're wrong: most of the players find it very addictive and it will get
better if more people will find adversaries online.

------
mackwerk
The whole phone number thing is broken, at least for danes. Danish numbers are
8 digits, this app believes they are 9.

~~~
fabrika
This is embarrassing. We will fix it. Thank you.

~~~
desdiv
Just like crypto, you really shouldn't roll your own phone number validation
libraries. Just use Google's libphonenumber[0]. There's an iOS port of it [1].

[0]
[https://github.com/googlei18n/libphonenumber](https://github.com/googlei18n/libphonenumber)

[1] [https://github.com/iziz/libPhoneNumber-
iOS](https://github.com/iziz/libPhoneNumber-iOS)

------
linkeex
Gamer's arguments have always been that shooters are artificial environments
with no personality involved. In Counterstrike you're fighting against
stereotypical terrorists that are in no way related to your personal life.

Here, you "kill" real people with a face. Objective? Motivation? Kill him
before he kills me?

I'm deeply concerned about this and find it disgusting.

~~~
fastball
I always thought the argument was "it's just a game".

If you can't separate fiction from reality, you have deeper issues than
violent video games.

~~~
linkeex
I can, but other people might not.

~~~
DanBC
Hang on: why are you special?

